# Not sure if this has been metioned..



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I read about this in our local newspaper Updated: Three more arrested over horse attack (From Thurrock Gazette) and was shocked big time!!!
I was even more shocked today to find out it was my nephews fiance's sisters horse!
I cant believe anyone would do this! Im sickened!!
Please be aware to anyone in Essex that the 2nd man still hasnt been found i dont think.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The world seems to be getting sicker by the day, I actually despair at the human race


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

chanel2lc said:


> Very Good!


Very good??????


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Why would anyone want to do such a dastardly deed. They definitely must have a screw loose or something and what will their punishment be? 

I think we are far too soft in this country.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

frags said:


> Very good??????


That member has done two posts in their time at pf, both are identical


----------

